# Odd twist



## 2yearsince (Sep 20, 2011)

Ok so for those that followed me (for those that didnt bad EA 2 years ago lots of crap before that just came back from her after ther rec). Well I was out of town for work and came back 2 days ago. Wife came down yesterday asking questions (likely from IC). I really didnt want to go into this before holidays for kids sake. Well she asked me when I start going to IC am I trying to work out my stuff or our marriage. I said I didnt know and just wanted to work on me before thinking about other things(partly ture, I know what I want right now but who knows once you start talking). I was honest and said I really dont know that I want to work our marriage out at this point. I know it hurt but she wasnt as bad as I thought. Her next statement kinda shocked me, she asked if I wanted her to move out when I got back from going away again for work. Well I didnt know what to say, wasnt expecting that one. Seeing it would be right before Christmas I wouldnt want to have that going on so I told her no. Could have been more honest when she asked but I was just in so much shock. Not that I wouldnt want that just that I always assumed I would have to leave. I would love for her to move out and me care for our kids (13 and 17). I dont mind the responsibilities of bills and caring. Anyway that was my shocker for this holiday


----------



## aug (Aug 21, 2011)

Where would she move to? To her old friend, the OM?

Is she working?

Would you get full custody of the kids if she moved out?


----------



## 2yearsince (Sep 20, 2011)

No idea, no not the OM. He really was an EA that went as far as exchanging photos nothing more and I know that for a fact. He has really been out of the picture for almost 2 years and lives several states away and not really someone she would ever be with really. That was what was odd, not sure where she thought she would move since she doesnt get along with her mom really. We own a tanning salon so yes she works there. I have a full time job. As far as custody we didnt talk about it as I was in shock she even mentioned moving out.


----------



## YinPrincess (Jul 31, 2011)

Maybe that was her way of asking (again) whether or not you wanted to work on things? Don't know your history, but I do know women sometimes ask roundabout questions like that to determine where they stand... Just a hypothesis...
_Posted via Mobile Device_


----------

